
Show HN: Clone of the Simon game cross platform for free - atum47
https://victorqribeiro.itch.io/genius
======
atum47
I've been working on a "real" game this past days, but In the mean while I've
been releasing this mini games I've made to kind kick start my game dev
career.

On this particular version of the game I've added several input methods as
well visual and mental aides.

In order to go longer you can try memorize number, or letters, directions,
colors or even sound. Cause I figured several people would approach this with
e different technique to remember as much os the sequence as possible.

I had a second goal, that I kinda gave up, that was to collect anonymous data
to compare people's performances.

I was curious to know if people perform better using the colors, or the
letter, numbers... But that would require me to implement some back end and a
server to gather the data.

Maybe next time.

------
JoeQuery
I love Simon!

So I like to input my sequence as fast as possible, but there is some sort of
event throttling that prevents me from doing that.

